# Zauber Flat Lips



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

Anyone know where to buy flat lips that come with the Zauber Monoblocks??
40 hole 17'' lips??
Pictured on the front of this car.


















_Modified by OHmyniceGLi at 4:04 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

zauber is/was made/distributed my arrow enterprises...if that helps any...


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

you dont need lips, you need rs's


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *no vtec 4me* »_you dont need lips, you need rs's

hahahahah you need to stop this. soon you are going to convince me of this...oooppss i mean


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Zauber Flat Lips (OHmyniceGLi)*

bump


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Zauber Flat Lips (OHmyniceGLi)*

bump


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Zauber Flat Lips (OHmyniceGLi)*

bump


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so i take it you exhausted the arrow enterprise route..... my Weds had lips like that, so did my Monza's (phonedials)

http://www.arw.co.jp/wheel/zauber/index.html


_Modified by Bart Taylor at 12:15 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

bump


----------

